# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Help RB411 Problem

## PROGRAMMERPC

Καλησπερα σας, 
Εχω στησει ενα RB411 Και θέλω να περασω μεσω vpn Internet αλλα κατι δεν γινεται σωστα!
Μπορειτε να με βοηθήσετε τι ρυθμισεις χρειάζονται?

----------


## JB172

Τι VPN θα στήσεις; PPTP, L2TP, EOIP;
Skype: JB172_awmn

----------

